# How To Decorate Home With Dark Wood Furniture?



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Our new neighbor has almost the exact same dining set. She painted her whole house with very light gray paint on the walls, with bright white wood work. Really sharp it is .....


----------

